# My garage sale knife



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Actually, an estate auction. It was the usual knick-knack stuff, beat up furniture, some tools that went for way too much money, etc. I got around to the kitchen items and saw the requisite Chicago Cutlery block with a out-of-place black handle in the mix. Hmm... Sabatier... discolored 10" blade... this could be good. I sat back and waited as the auctioneer says, "Your pick of a box on this table." A woman ends up with a $9 bid and grabs the knives. I walk up to her and ask, "Could I buy one of those knives from you for $5?" She says, "Sure, I just wanted the Chicago Cutlery anyway." So what do I have? Handle has 4 stars above the name, followed by what looks to be an elephant. Any thoughts? Thanks to all.

Scott


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Scrutinize the blade very closely. If you see even minor pitting and discoloration, then it's probably a carbon steel blade, an older one by Sabatier. Email me pics if you can.


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Koko, the blade has almost a mottled appearance over the entire length. I will try to send you pics in the morning when I get to work. Thanks.
Should I send them as attachments here or directly to you? I had thought one full picture, one close up of the blade, and one of the handle. Think that will be enough?

Scott


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

Its a Thiers Issard Sabatier, carbon steel, probably from the 60's.


----------



## rjl (Sep 6, 2001)

I agree with Britcook. I have a cousin of your knife - a 3 1/2 inch parer that's been in daily use for the last 25 years. Takes and holds a wonderful edge.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Scott:

Post them in this thread for all to see and evaluate. It's important to show the logo, too.

Is the tang tapered? If so, then it almost positively C.S..

Terry


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

sorry about the logo pic. See what you think.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Scott, your pictures haven't shown up, yet.


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

I asked one of the guys at work to do this for me and obviously he screwed it up. I will try later today or in the morning. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Maybe I wasn't meant to own this knife. As my wife walked in the door last night with the digital camera from work, she dropped it on the floor. So, no pics. Let's see if I can add a link that I found last night;

http://www.coutellerie-thiers.com/uk...-sabatier.html

The knives shown have the same logo as mine, the difference resting with the location. The logo is stamped into the handle between the second and third rivet towards the heel. The pics I had at work were even less legible than the pics on the website. There are no visible markings on the blade itself. The spine of the blade is rather squared off, should I try to round the edge at all to save my hands? (Not much of course, just to soften the edge.)
BTW, the tang does taper down towards the heel, becoming narrower. Terry, why is this an indication of a CS knife?

Thank you all for your patience and your time. Sorry you had to put up with my lack of knowledge about attachments, links, etc.

Scott


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Leave the knife as is; just sharpen it and don't touch the spine.

All of my old Sabatier CS blades have tapered tangs. The new ones seem not to have a taper.

Thiers Issard nowadays is no indication of older Sabatiers. To evaluate your knife, I need the actual photo.


----------



## headmanbrewing (Apr 29, 2001)

Obviously, I still can't figure this out. I have the 2 pics here at home in jpg format, and I can't get them to come through as an attachment. I scroll down to the "Attach file" section, click Browse, find the file, click Open, the file is now listed in the Attach file box, but when I try to preview my post, the box is now empty, and it is not shown anywhere in my post. Any ideas on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Discuss your question with the forum monitor.


----------

